# seeds



## drl (Jun 6, 2006)

i need some help! does anybody know a place that will ship seeds in the u.s.? any kind of seed will work as long as its a decent strain. also anywhere i can get clones?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Forget clones dude. Thats shipping live plants. you need to know a grower and forget getting things like that online. Thats way too risky and this forum does not allow hook-ups posted publicly. So don't ask anyone for clones or seeds.

www.seedboutique.com
http://www.nirvana-shop.com/AV/po_nirvana_seed_company.html
http://www.drchronic.com/
www.planetskunk.com


----------



## drl (Jun 6, 2006)

ok i gotcha, i appriciate the help


----------

